# Anyone regrets getting manual transmission



## DevExpert (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, I’ve been obsessing lately a lot about NOT getting the manual transmission on my car  . I’ve driven manual most of my life, but because of significant other I got the automatic. Now that is the single regret I have with the car. I did not think it would be such big deal but it is. My constant beaching  though got me a approval that next car can be manual  

So, I am wondering is anybody in opposite situation, regretting manual and why?


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

nope


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Regret getting a manual? Are you nuts? :rofl:

(My suggestion...make your next car a 2004 325i SP manual.)


----------



## DevExpert (Sep 6, 2003)

C'mon people be at least polite and lie :rofl:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

You can take my manual transmission when you pry it from my cold dead hands...


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry I am not allowed to lie.  

I love the manual transmission, and with the 6 speed have been getting amazingly good mileage on longer trips (29-30mpg at 75-80mph  ) as well as the huge fun factor!


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I do not regret getting a stick but my wife now has to commute in traffic so she will not drive the stick. Wish I had an auto so she could use the BMW- I'm serious.

Thinking about getting rid of it for a new or same year auto...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

FireFly said:


> Thinking about getting rid of it for a new or same year auto...


You could trade cars with DevExpert. :eeps:


----------



## georgy130770 (Mar 31, 2004)

DevExpert said:


> C'mon people be at least polite and lie :rofl:


Heh! heh! Yeah very predictable. Don't listen to them DevExpert! I have the auto and am loving it. I test drove the manual (as well as SMG) first and decided against them. I just had more fun driving the Auto. Smooth continuous whiplash to 100 to sum it up ...

I'm sure I'll get flames for this but the I found (and this is just my opinion) that the clutch had little feedback and I first gear was too short. Test drive one and see for yourself (Who knows - you might agree and walk away with a smile knowing you made the right choice for yourself originally).

Plus the 330 had too MUCH torque for me. (What? What did he just say? Too much?). Yep - too much torque makes for jerky shifts. I used to drive a vette and boy did that get annoying.

So - the stepper was my choice - way too much fun. The most fun I've ever had on 4 wheels. And I've driven TLs, G35s, E-class benzs ...

Happy?

G

PS: And for all you folks who think I'm a sell out - I still own a manual. It's my fast vehicle - a 1200 cc Suzuki Bandit. 0-60 in 2.9 seconds, 1/4 mi in 10.7. Eat your heart out !


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> You can take my manual transmission when you pry it from my cold dead hands...


This is a big reason why we ended up doing Euro Delivery. No used wagons with a manual in this country.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I occasionally regret not getting the "other manual", for no reason other than the fun factor. I'm kinda glad I've never actually driven an SMG, just ridden in one. (Cause then I might really regret my decision.)

But there's yet to have been a time when I felt my 6 spd. wasn't a blast, regardless of driving conditions.

Alex


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

*Nope*

I too had the signifigant other problem. I was having all the fun with the manual 3-series, and she could not drive it.

But then I found the perfect solution. Buy another one with an automatic for her. Best of both worlds


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

I got a Z4 2.5 as a loaner once (auto-tranny of course). The lag on that transmission was worse than the lag on any turbo I have ever driven. Perhaps it's different in a car with sport mode, but this was almost comical.

Force shift-down

wait...
wait...
wait...

go do laundry...

wait...
wait...

file nails...

wait...

finish tax returns...

wait...
wait...

Car shifts

I understand that there are valid reasons to get an auto-tranny, but fun isn't one of them.


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

I belly-ached for the only 4 years that I owned an automatic, got back into a manual and feel such RELIEF !

I let my friends test drive it and they always utter..."ahhhh, stick shift"


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I would only consider an automatic if I had this affliction:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

My car is always manual. My wife's car is always Auto. We are both always happy. 


edit - I don't think the 330i has too much torque for me. After only 3.5 weeks with the car and about 700 miles, my wife told me the car drove smoother then an auto. I wonder if she realized I had something to do with that. :rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

No way. Even during the worst stop and go traffic, I've never wished for an auto.


----------



## fso_BamBam (Dec 9, 2002)

Never had any regrets. In fact, that's the primary thing that puts a smile on my face every time I drive the car. I can't imagine ever driving an automatic BMW.


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

robg said:


> No way. Even during the worst stop and go traffic, I've never wished for an auto.


When I got back into a shick shift after a few years of auto, I remembered something about stick shift and stop-and-go traffic.

IF the traffic is "almost stop"-and-go, meaning you oscillate between say 5 and 15 mph, stick shift is actually MORE convenient than auto, as you really don't need to clutch OR brake at all. Just leave it in first gear.

If the stop-and-go is more like 0 - 15 - 0 mph, then it can be a drag.

Additionally, when traffic momentarily opens and 50 thousand cars want to take the space in front of you, having a stick shift really makes a difference. Already in gear, no slushing, just good acceleration.

(not that I'm not corteous or anything)


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Regret getting a manual? Are you nuts? :rofl:


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

I've been driving stick for 7 of my 9 years driving. once in a while I might start thinking about whether an auto might be nice for my next car: 

Then I'll have to drive my fiance's car (auto) and after 10 minutes of being bored out of my gord - I won't feel like i'm driving until I get back in my 325i.

she can drive a stick, so my bimmer will always be around as a run around car years from now. 

chicks who drive stick :thumbup:


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

palooka666 said:


> she can drive a stick, so my bimmer will always be around as a run around car years from now.
> 
> chicks who drive stick :thumbup:


I know what you mean, my wife drives stick and I never got any resistance when I bought my manual 325.

Dads out there, please, teach your daughters how to drive stick shift. It will help them find a worthwhile husband.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Will_325i said:


> I know what you mean, my wife drives stick and I never got any resistance when I bought my manual 325.
> 
> Dads out there, please, teach your daughters how to drive stick shift. It will help them find a better husband.


My daughter insisted I get the manual 325i so that when she gets her license, it's the car she wants to drive (she's dreaming, right?!!!  ) BTW, I'm really enjoying the Rogue clutch stop...next mod, modified CDV.


----------



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

there are just some things a man cannot compromise in life, driving a slushbox is an option that is just not an option. 

No regrets


----------



## AL3925i (Feb 14, 2004)

I had driven in manual for 19 years. Oscillating stop-n-go traffic was my primary reason to switch to auto. Driving lapses should be next as I'd mis-shift sometimes esp. after work. My last 3 cars were coupes and manual. I thought having a sedan doesn't require a manual. I realize later, a 3-series car is "small" and should be in manual. I'd say a small coupe wth auto is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## sun (Apr 13, 2004)

As my 325i is a weekend car I could have gone for manual. I had to settle for automatic though because the rest of my household refuse to drive stick (even if they know how).

I'll do everything to get a stick though on my next BMW (probably an E90 325CiC) when the lease is up on my current one. The Steptronic is a nice tranny but it is no substitute for a stick.

On my other car though I do regret getting the stick. Ford's FWD stick (MTX-75) is really designed for at most 2.0L four-bangers and can't handle the power of a V6 Contour - I already destroyed it once. It was next to impossible to get the tranny exchanged or replaced. Clutch burned out pretty fast on it too.

Moral of the story: you get what you pay for - I tried to keep up with 323i's using a car costing only half as much, and I got shoddy engineering.

As for women driving sticks - impossible in my extended family. :dunno: I hope for the better.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Will_325i said:


> I know what you mean, my wife drives stick and I never got any resistance when I bought my manual 325.
> 
> Dads out there, please, teach your daughters how to drive stick shift. It will help them find a better husband.


I'm lucky. My wife was driving stick even before we got married. Of all the cars we bought, she's the one who insisted on manual, including the X5. And both of us had never owned a car with automatic.


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

*manual*

I love my manual 5-spped on my 2001 325i. It is even OK with me in traffic and on San Francisco hills.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Been enjoying stick shift for years. 

Don't really have a problem with stop and go traffic or hills. My arm and legs just move to where they should be naturally. They just take actions without going through my brain. It's almost like the car shifts automatically. 

However I do enjoy a smooth auto ride. But it gotta be either a big @ss saloon or an SUV. I just don't see the point of a small sports car w/ auto


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Not one bit! I am loving it!


----------



## Ashram (Apr 1, 2004)

I can't wait to get my 325i manual. I would never drive an auto, just too damn boring. It is interesting to note out of about 30 posts so far not 1 person has regretted getting the stick.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't regret it, but I've only had it for 1 day + Europe trip


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I have had both auto's and manual tranny cars. My first manual car was a 1981 cr*p brown Toyota Corolla (19). My first new car was an auto b/c the dealership said that finding a manual car with the options I wanted was almost impossible (Crapalier Z24) . After getting rid of that car, the manual in my BMW was the only option for me. I have no regrets at all about getting a manual car and plan on buying manual cars as long as they continue making them.


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

DevExpert said:


> Well, I've been obsessing lately a lot about NOT getting the manual transmission on my car  . I've driven manual most of my life, but because of significant other I got the automatic. Now that is the single regret I have with the car. I did not think it would be such big deal but it is. My constant beaching  though got me a approval that next car can be manual
> 
> So, I am wondering is anybody in opposite situation, regretting manual and why?


No...love my manual tranny in my 330i. It may not be the BEST out there, but its pretty good.
After driving a friend's WRX Sti, the Getrag in my 330 seemed like heaven. Man, that Subaru shifter was cr*p!

Ed


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

No....hell no...One of the most fun parts in my car.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I've had lots of vehicles in my day, and only 3 were automatics, two trucks and a Geo Prizm I inherited from my parents. I have driven in Houston traffic all my life so I think the "stop and go" excuse is a cop-out. There's just something involving to me that I only get from working the clutch pedal and shifter. Never even considered a SMG, I know it's not an auto but it just doesn't appeal to me. I did drive an Audi TT 3.2 with the DSG. Critics call it the future of transmissions, I just didn't get the attraction. I hate to see how kids who start driving these days never even get the chance to learn manuals unless they have parents who teach them. A young guy here in my building got one of the very first 350Z's last year....I just shook my head when I looked in and saw the PRNDL on the console.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> This needs to be a poll. The numbers will be interesting.
> 
> Choices:
> 
> ...


 Never.


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't regret having my auto for a few reasons. First, I can't drive stick  I know I know I could've learned, I can learn now, but I am so used to auto that I don't think I'll ever drive stick. second, when I am with someone in my car, I'd like to talk to them insted or rowing through gears and concentrate more on that. and I guess third, I'll probably get flamed for this, but it's just nice to be on a date and don't have to exercise at the wheel. It's the luxury factor of having an auto. I bought my car to cruse and not bolt from stop light to stop light, although occasioanlly I like to step on it  ...


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

georgy130770 said:


> Heh! heh! Yeah very predictable. Don't listen to them DevExpert! I have the auto and am loving it. I test drove the manual (as well as SMG) first and decided against them. I just had more fun driving the Auto. Smooth continuous whiplash to 100 to sum it up ...
> 
> I'm sure I'll get flames for this but the I found (and this is just my opinion) that the clutch had little feedback and I first gear was too short. Test drive one and see for yourself (Who knows - you might agree and walk away with a smile knowing you made the right choice for yourself originally).
> 
> Plus the 330 had too MUCH torque for me. (What? What did he just say? Too much?). Yep - too much torque makes for jerky shifts. I used to drive a vette and boy did that get annoying.


Too much Torque ? you're kidding right...right..??? aint no such thing as too much torque.. Maybe you need to learn how to shift/drive a manual. Be smooth with the throttle when you're in traffic. 
Am driving a car with 400 ftlbs of torque as a daily driver and it's NOT too much I can tell you that.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I've had a mixed history of Auto's and Manuals...

'84 Jetta Diesel - 5 Speed manual
'91 Jetta GLI - 5 Speed manual
'93 Grand Am - Automatic (had grown tired of shifting and jerky rides due to lack of coordination. Reviews of this car said stay away from the manual. I should have stayed away from the whole car.. it was the worst automotive decision I ever made.)
'96 Passat - Automatic (Got married and wife and I consolidated to 1 car. She couldn't drive a stick.)
'98 Passat - 5 Speed manual (Grew to miss the sportiness of a stick.)
'99 Passat - 5 Speed manual
'03 330i - Steptronic (Grew too tired of jerky rides again. I'm just not coordinated enough to drive a stick smoothly... plus the wife was complaining about it.)

I seem to pine for whatever I don't have. When I have a manual, I want the smoothness of an auto. When I have an auto, I'd prefer the sport and control of a manual. What they really need to do is create a car with both. Kinda like SMG, but actually let you take control of the clutch and gear selection when you want.

However, I do find that the Steptronic is the BEST automatic I've driven. Sure, it's not a true manual, but it will do... and it's still a blast to drive my 330i with it. And yes, I drive in manual mode 99.9% of the time. Had I waited just a few months more, I would have gotten an SMG. I find I'm missing a manual right now not becauseI want to shift... but because I dislike the torque converter.


----------



## buckeyebimmer (Mar 29, 2004)

:tsk: Wish I had one - I'd even settle for the steptronic.


----------



## DougG (Mar 21, 2004)

*Almost made the switch (whew!)*

When I was thinking of ordering a 325i, I had decided on going with the automatic even though I've been driving manuals for the past 13 years and probably 30 out of 40 years that I've been driving. Besides, none of the dealers around here carry manuals on their lot, so I just test drove the automatic. Then, a couple days before ordering, the sales rep told me he had a manual on the lot and would I like to take a drive? Was that ever lucky! With the manual it was a whole different car and there's NO WAY that I could get the automatic after that drive.

With any luck I'll be picking my Steel Blue 5-speed 325i up tomorrow or Monday at the latest!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Like the manual A LOT, but I´m lazy and a slow shifter, so next time the Step. :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Has anyone even answered his original question? He doesn't want to hear from manual owners to LOVE their manuals, he wants to hear manual drivers who REGRET getting their manuals.

[sarcasm]Dev, I for one regretted terribly about getting my manual. My wife doesn't drive stick, and is still in the process of learning and no way in hell am I going to let her burn through my clutch (that pleasure is reserved for myself, thank you very much). I've regretted buying a manual so bad it's not even funny.

Stick (no pun intended) with the automatic.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

At first thought, one would think that a group this large would be highly diverse. However, by the shear nature of this group and those who are attracted to it, I think its been shown that most (not all)people _here _are of the same tone. e.g. leatherette over leather, manual over step, sport over non-sport (especially 325's), no rice, and as few options as possible.

I suppose it could also be that these likes or dislikes are are just the views of the disproportionately small number of those who heavily post.

Who knows, maybe neither are correct. It just seemed to me, this is the tonality of the group.

I was unsure if I would like my Step, as the wife insisted, but I find it very useful for ME after all - I do have 2 small children, too. Keep in mind most exaggerate to make their point, and the Step, in my opinion, in no way makes the 3er boring. If you like or dislike your step, thats all that matters. The views of myself or others should be irrelevant to that point.

Anyway, shutting up now....

Paul


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Will_325i said:


> I belly-ached for the only 4 years that I owned an automatic, got back into a manual and feel such RELIEF !
> 
> I let my friends test drive it and they always utter..."ahhhh, stick shift"


:stupid:

But, to answer your question (and to HACKs point) no, I do not regret getting a manual.

My one abberation in 20 years of standard shift was 4 years with my trade in for the 330, a MBZ C280. I resonate with the wait, wait, wait downshift comment, but I think MBZs are MUCH worse than normal in this regard. On the last service for my car I was lucky enough to get a 325i loaner (I say lucky 'cause at the MBZ dealer I got ONE MBZ loaner in 4 years -- usually (when they were available) I got a smoky Oldschevypontiac mobile -- are you listening MBZ dealer? :thumbdwn: )

So anyway, back to the 325i: I was very pleased and surprised at how intuitive it shifted, EVEN given the 2.5l engine and torque converter; it was always in the right gear in most situations. I played with the step tronic thingy but rapidly gave up as it was no easier and just made life harder to match gear with road speed that I quickly lost interest -- I really wonder how many autobox drivers actually use the step feature on a daily basis - I rather suspect its not many.

No, if I drove in stop and go traffic EVERY DAY wherein all I did was get on a loaded express way or interstate in bumper to bumper (Oh, lets see, maybe like Interstate 66 West of D.C. where I used to live, springs to mind) then it would be different.

In sum: You have a fantastic car, and who cares what a bunch of us tossers think. Drive it like you stole it  :thumbup: (Legally and safely of course )

Oh and one more thing: Since Mrs Wingspan drive's a stick (she is scary in the Mini) there's no problem in the SO department either...


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

DevExpert said:


> So, I am wondering is anybody in opposite situation, regretting manual and why?


I have a ZHP, had an '02 325i with manual and recently drove an X3 with step for a loner overnight. Shifting action (and the clutch) in the ZHP is so good and so much better than the 325i. I disliked the clutch and manual in that car as I had trouble getting the shifts 'just right' as well as a stiffer shifting action compared to the ZHP. The step in the X3 was liked by my wife by I didn't care for it. And the manual shift was not natural to use (after a life time of shifting for myself) plus the car (uh, truck) never seemed to be in the right gear, sometimes even whenI was chosing the gears myself.


----------



## AL3925i (Feb 14, 2004)

*One More for Auto*

In addition to stop 'n go traffic and sometimes lack of coordination, I want my hand free to talk in 1-hand sign language. With deaf friends, it's no fun to be too busy on shifting when I'd sign more. Anyway I still think any 3-series coupe should be manual. Also I'd regret auto if I'm a daily driver and maybe exclusive. It's only 6 months ago that I bought auto 325i after 19 years of manual and I kinda miss shift in such a sport car.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

I commute in traffic and never regret getting a manual. (even though bmw manual trannys are way too rubbery and imprecise, imo) I've said this about 900 times, but I'm always skeptical of people who use the traffic excuse when getting an automatic.


----------



## Thomas Andersen (Oct 30, 2003)

Love the clutch in the MINI, hate it in the 325. Have ordered a bored out CDV and hope that helps out in the 325. How can BMW make two cars with such differenct clutch action? The two clutches are like night and day. My wife can drive the MINI but not the 325. The MINI also has a slicker action with the shifter IMHO.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I wouldn't drive my car if I couldn't have a manual


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Kaz said:


> ...and no eating in the car! :nono:


...and no farting in the car! :nono:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Mysticblue325i said:


> At first thought, one would think that a group this large would be highly diverse. However, by the shear nature of this group and those who are attracted to it, I think its been shown that most (not all)people _here _are of the same tone. e.g. leatherette over leather, manual over step, sport over non-sport (especially 325's), no rice, and as few options as possible.
> 
> I suppose it could also be that these likes or dislikes are are just the views of the disproportionately small number of those who heavily post.
> 
> ...


I don't fall completely into this stereotype. I do like manuals now, and plan to always own at least one from now on. If in the future I have just one car for myself, it'd be manual for sure. But given where I plan to live, if I had two, I wouldn't mind if one were automatic.

Leatherette over leather I agree with for a 3-series. The 3er leather is not that great, IMO. On a higher end car, where the leather is more supple, I might be inclined to think leather is a better choice. Of course, on a higher end car, leather would probably be standard anyway.

I actually optioned my car out, but I'm not passionate about that... 

Anyways, given the number of people on this thread that got automatic b/c of their wives, maybe I should be happy that my SO actually wants to learn how to drive my car. :thumbup:


----------



## georgy130770 (Mar 31, 2004)

rruiter said:


> Too much Torque ? you're kidding right...right..??? aint no such thing as too much torque.. Maybe you need to learn how to shift/drive a manual. Be smooth with the throttle when you're in traffic.
> Am driving a car with 400 ftlbs of torque as a daily driver and it's NOT too much I can tell you that.


Telling a motorcycle rider that he doesn't know how to drive a stick? :rofl: (and a one with a scooter that has probably 2x the power to weight ratio as a vette I might add). And before you go on about me not knowing how to drive stick on a car -I've had 300K+ miles on a stick (2 different cars - never replaced a clutch, never had to change my brake pads more than once every 80k. (that last bit thrown in to show that I also know how to downshift to engine brake without wearing a clutch out). 

All I'm saying is that for the daily commuter (who isn't gunning it at every light) - a clutch on a high "low end" torque vehicle is actually "less enjoyable" than the one with a less torque. If you shift between gears minimalizing clutch wear (and when I say this I mean "matching rpms") - a "heavy" engine will leave you with jerky shifts. If you don't believe me -go test drive an SMG without gunning it (I mean you pretty much can't get more perfect shifting than that right?) All that back and forth in between shifts - I felt like throwing up unless I kept the shift points over 4k (ie gunning it).

Factoring the slightly numb feedback on the clutch action & short first gear on the E46- the manual wasn't the car for me (just my .02) ...

We all know manual transmissions are the fastest and quickest! But autos these days are only just a hair slower but you end up going faster (on average) because you always end up driving it hard (it's also when torque convertors are most efficient by the way).

I always end up out accelerating a manual shifter at a light UNLESS he's trying to prove a point. Plus, autos for peeps who would rather a more refined ride. I bought my E46 to be "my" commuter luxury car. The stepper was the obvious choice.

G


----------



## TOM1371 (Jun 6, 2003)

I've driven manuals all my life and the one I've got in my E46 is seriously making me consider going to an auto and maybe binning BMW altogether. As I'm sure you'll read on this and other BMW boards the clutch take up on the current E46's is GARBAGE!! I've read countless threads complaining about the difficulty in getting a smooth take off and just look at how many people on this board are looking to modify their CDV's. Test drive a manual and see for yourself - THEY SUCK! :thumbdwn:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

I think that anyone regretting getting a manual lives in a very populated area; like me for example, live in New York and I can tell you the traffic jams that are around here, you'd definitely give up manual just for the sanity. but that's just my opinion; then again, I have friends with manuals and they swear by them, but they only drive weekends with it so it's tolerable. But me, I would regret having a manual in the city.


----------



## DevExpert (Sep 6, 2003)

This is very interesting feedback. I knew that most of the people on this board would not regret getting MT's. However, I since I grew up in Europe and AT's are very rare there, I am very much used to driving MT's in rush traffic. However, I can understand that some people like AT better in rush traffic. It is really matter of personal taste I guess. With that in mind if anybody wants to trade the MT with mine AT let me know


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I'd really like to get together with some of you guys because at 3.5 weeks since I took delivery, I find I can be very smooth with the 6sp in my 330i, no matter what rpms (or gear changes) I shift at. My STi 6sp took me more like 3 months before I got the hang of that one and that was my 3rd manual tranny car. I really think you just have to adapt to the car and just get used to unique balance between clutch and gas on each car. Cars are like women, some take longer then others to get to know better.


----------



## georgy130770 (Mar 31, 2004)

Moderato said:


> I'd really like to get together with some of you guys because at 3.5 weeks since I took delivery, I find I can be very smooth with the 6sp in my 330i, no matter what rpms (or gear changes) I shift at. My STi 6sp took me more like 3 months before I got the hang of that one and that was my 3rd manual tranny car. I really think you just have to adapt to the car and just get used to unique balance between clutch and gas on each car. Cars are like women, some take longer then others to get to know better.


Kool - I test drove the 2002 which was a 5spd. Maybe they fixed things in the E46 with the new 6-spd tranny.

On the getting used to part - it's my personal opinion that if you can't get used to something withing 15 minutes of driving, you'll eventually figure it out and adapt to it over a longer period (perhaps as you say, 3 months).

But 3 years later, you'll find yourself *****ing about the those same little things again and looking for something else .... and when you find it - you'll think to yourself, this is what I've been missing all these years.

And the same applies to women. 

G


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

georgy130770 said:


> Kool - I test drove the 2002 which was a 5spd. Maybe they fixed things in the E46 with the new 6-spd tranny.
> 
> On the getting used to part - it's my personal opinion that if you can't get used to something withing 15 minutes of driving, you'll eventually figure it out and adapt to it over a longer period (perhaps as you say, 3 months).
> 
> ...


Ok, if after 6 months you can't "get to know" your car or woman, then I think it's definitely time to move on! :rofl:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

tightsilver330i said:


> The manual is the way to go. Three cars ago I bought a auto CRX thinking.. well it will save me from som tickets and whatever.. So boring. I was very happy to replace it with a manual civic.. And then finally the day came and i got to replace that with my manual 330i..
> It is so much fun to drive. No matter what is going on in life i can always look forward to the drive to and from work. Its not a chore itrs an adventure.


If you drive on the 405 to work, it truly can be an adventure. 

I enjoy my manual. A buddy of mine just picked up a 330ci at Irvine BMW...Step. He doesn't have the patience to order and his wife disallowed the manual tranny even though she knows how to drive one. He is coming from a 1998 SLK 230 with a Step as well. He was actually disappointed with his 3er the first night he had it. He attributes this to being very tired that first night and not being used to the BMW ride v. the Mercedes ride, plus he only drove it on the 405/5 into South County. (I finally got him to take it out onto Ortega Hwy from Ladera Ranch (Antonio), and he enjoyed it more.) I also attribute it to the lack of a manual tranny and the lack of a turbo boost, which is he is used to. I think he'll come to like it. :thumbup:


----------



## ShinyPenguin (Dec 11, 2004)

Where I live it's all flat backroads w/ no cops and no traffic... where I attend college however, there's a stoplight at the top of the hill with horrible traffic (plus icey weather coming, which prolly wouldn't help accelerating)... Used to have a manual Camaro at home and loved it, but decided to go with an AT for the BMW. I think the tranny's dead now though (http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=81075), and I'm just wondering how difficult/expensive it'd be to replace with a MT system.

... sorry to get a little off topic


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

Plaz said:


> I would only consider an automatic if I had this affliction:


Sorry for the off-topic post but . . . Plaz, #47 ROCKS!!!! you could sell that one if it was on a 4x5 negative.

#750


----------



## mguhler (Nov 20, 2004)

*Stuck with stick?*



FireFly said:


> I do not regret getting a stick but my wife now has to commute in traffic so she will not drive the stick. Wish I had an auto so she could use the BMW- I'm serious.
> 
> Thinking about getting rid of it for a new or same year auto...


Then you'll need a new wife... Glad my wife insists on nothing but the manual trannys. Even though she's got a domestic company car, her Audi, my X3 and our clunker 318 are all manual and we love it.
Now, just need to get my 10-month old to start shifting...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

trikerider said:


> Sorry for the off-topic post but . . . Plaz, #47 ROCKS!!!! you could sell that one if it was on a 4x5 negative.
> 
> #750


Thanks!


----------



## BimmerAWD (Nov 25, 2004)

My 98 A4 was automatic and man did i regret that...now that ive got manual im never going back.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

DevExpert said:


> So, I am wondering is anybody in opposite situation, regretting manual and why?


No regrets. The ability to get a manual transmission was a necessity that ruled out certain other cars. Now, on with the CDV removal and adjustable clutch stop.


----------



## OneLuckyPuppy (Aug 7, 2004)

DevExpert said:


> Well, I've been obsessing lately a lot about NOT getting the manual transmission on my car  . I've driven manual most of my life, but because of significant other I got the automatic. Now that is the single regret I have with the car. I did not think it would be such big deal but it is. My constant beaching  though got me a approval that next car can be manual
> 
> So, I am wondering is anybody in opposite situation, regretting manual and why?


I had the same dillema, but we finally chose manual. 6 months after we took possession my wife drove an automatic and to my dismay told me she would not want an auto anymore. :thumbup:

Thats how smooth the clutch is!


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Hell no! I personally think all bmws except the 7 should be bought with a manual tranny. It connects the driven with the car like no other way and thats what bimmers do best.


----------

